

Show HN: Enforcer (CSP tester/analyzer) - c0nrad
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/caspr-enforcer/fekcdjkhlbjngkimekikebfegbijjafd

======
c0nrad
Chrome-Extension:
[https://github.com/c0nrad/enforcer](https://github.com/c0nrad/enforcer)

Aggregator/Analyzer:
[https://github.com/c0nrad/caspr](https://github.com/c0nrad/caspr)

